# Coil, no period, no signs!!



## Declans Mummy

Hey all, 

Iv got the copper coil fitted, i had it in before i had my son in feb2010, and got it fitted again in April 2010. Since iv had it in all my periods were like clockwork, 28 day cycle and never a day late. 

My last AF was 14th Feb, and still no sign of her. I have checked and my coil is still in place. I had some pains on Monday as though AF was coming so took two pain killers and was just waiting. No signs of pregnancy at all, with my son, i had headache, sickness, sore bbs, from day 1, but nothing atm. 

Has you coil ever caused late periods? The coil i have fitted is one wehre there is no hormones in it. 

My son is 13 months, and would not be disapointed if number 2 was on their way, but just wanted you to share experiences. If u got pregnant with coil, how did u fell etc?


----------



## Aprilshowers

hi there I've no experience with the coil but I didn't want to read and run. Your period could be late for a number of reasons. Are you stressed out maybe or feeling anxious about something?


----------



## Declans Mummy

No reason i can think of, dont feel stressed or anything, did a test there, so suppose i can rule pregnancy out for now as was negative!!


----------



## Hs1987

That does sound strange. I had the copper coil 4 a year and they had 2 take it out cos I bled constantly for the whole year. Iv now got the mirena coil and dnt have periods at all. They can do funny things these coils. You can read up on them on websites or just visit your gp and see if they can help. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I have the Mirena coil and i have small amounts of spotting that shows when my period would be but mines messed up at the minute because i started tracking it ready to take the coil out to TTC and this month so far i've had two seperate lots of spotting 1. for 3 days and a week 1/2 later for 8 days :S :S :S don't know whats going on there cause i'm sure its never been like that before x


----------



## Declans Mummy

Still no sign of AF, now 5 days late and still BFN.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi,

I had copper coil fitted last april and I was regular most of the time but there was one time when I was a whole week late! Dont know why either, I wasnt stressed or worried just my body I guess! I had it taken out in Jan because my periods were so heavy I couldnt cope any longer but strangly enough my cycles since have been about 5 days longer! Hope you get AF or BFP soon, its horrible not knowing xx


----------

